# Here is the acer aspire one running honeycomb 3.2!



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

BTW the video is by me.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

*running lol.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Post in android general. Not off topic.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you remove the post???
If so, I would appreciate it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I asked a mod to move it for you


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to General - Android for more exposure hopefully. Nice job!


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Moved to General - Android for more exposure hopefully. Nice job!


 Hey thanks for moving my post... I appreciate it. But can you remove my other one (most recent) and fix the title grammar? Thanks! 
-charles


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> Hey thanks for moving my post... I appreciate it. But can you remove my other one (most recent) and fix the title grammar? Thanks!
> -charles


You can actually fix the title grammar yourself. Go to the first post, click edit, then full editor. Change the title there 
Nice job by the way. Is it android x86 or something?


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> You can actually fix the title grammar yourself. Go to the first post, click edit, then full editor. Change the title there
> Nice job by the way. Is it android x86 or something?


 Yes. It is in fact x86. The tricky part is developing for the acer aspect rather than asus, as seen in the video.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> Yes. It is in fact x86. The tricky part is developing for the acer aspect rather than asus, as seen in the video.


I see they made an x86 4.0 RC1. Any luck with that?


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> I see they made an x86 4.0 RC1. Any luck with that?


 Im going to load the RC1 update to 4.0 on there a little later today, I need to actually fix my charger. It broke lol.


----------

